# How to remove Wrench Icon? (Disabling instrument edit mode)



## kevinlee87 (Jun 7, 2014)

Some Kontakt instruments have this icon instead of Wrench Icon which is instrument edit mode button.(Most of them are Kontakt Player compatible, but some are compatible only with full version of Kontkat)

Is there a way to disable instrument edit mode?

How to put toothed wheel icon instead of wrench icon?


Thanks in advance


----------



## polypx (Jun 7, 2014)

That's a locked/encoded library. Only NI can do that.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 7, 2014)

kevinlee87 @ Sat Jun 07 said:


> Some Kontakt instruments have this icon instead of Wrench Icon which is instrument edit mode button.(Most of them are Kontakt Player compatible, but some are compatible only with full version of Kontkat)
> 
> Is there a way to disable instrument edit mode?
> 
> ...


I've never seen a non player library that has edit mode disabled. Are you sure about this? Can you give an example? If so it should be a simple matter of asking the developer how they did it. Most smallish developers are not super hard to get in touch with.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have Sable strings(Instrument v1.2 / Interface v2.00) from Spitfire Audio, and this is non-Player library and doesn't have wrench icon.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 11, 2014)

Why not ask Spitfire then? Although I'm not sure they'll tell you how they did it. 

In any case, you either have to pay NI for that.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 12, 2014)

Could you post a screen shot of the interface?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 12, 2014)

Sample Modeling's stuff like 'The Trumpet' is also locked for the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Bob @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Sample Modeling's stuff like 'The Trumpet' is also locked for the full version of Kontakt.



Lots of things remain locked even in the full version of kontakt but they are in my experience all player libraries encoded by NI. Apparently there is a way to do it withou having your library encoded according to the OP


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 12, 2014)

> Apparently there is a way to do it withou having your library encoded according to the OP



I don't think the OP said there *was* a way, I thought he was asking* if* there was a way to lock the wrench *besides* paying NI to do it.

AFAIK, apart from hacking NI's code, I don't think there is any way to do this with ordinary scripting.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 12, 2014)

My bad. Kevinlee87 said he had a kontakt only library from spitfire with no wrench. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Now before you all jump on me, I buy all the kontakt libraries I use and enjoy them. Most of my libraries are from smaller designers which are less expensive cause of my budget.

I hope the Wrench in the full Kontakt stays unlocked, because when I get allot of the libraries and they dont provide envelope attack and release controls, I usually go in and tweak those parameters for my desired playing style. Or maybe add another useful effect if not included. 

Also what if I want to add/change another CC control that is not provided in the library?

I do allot of live playing with many of the libraries.

If I find that a product has the Wrench locked, I probably would not buy it unless it does have the controls mentioned above.

just my 2 cents,

DT


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I don't really see the benefit of locking up simple tweaks like changing insert effects or adjusting individual groups. Even with stuff like the sample modeling instruments there are things I'd love to be able to do within kontakt none of which involved stealing their proprietary methods. Oh well. Developers will probably continue to get paranoid and pirates will still easily bypass all their protections and legit customers will suffer for it. It's the way of the world apparently.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 13, 2014)

Adding effects can be done in the Output pane as well, so that's not a valid reason for being against locking up the patches, nor does the user "suffer" for it.


----------



## jdawg (Jun 13, 2014)

Im super interested in how to lock the libs like this without going through NI. (looks like the other thread going on about spitfire doing it)
Is this a hack which is against NI terms? How on earth is it done. For curiosities sake more then anything else. Its super interesting. Anyone here with the knowledge? would love to know


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2014)

I would like to know too. I would also like to see a screenshot of a non-player library with the cog icon.


----------



## kb123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Developers use lots of proprietary techniques that they are certainly not going to publish on a forum, with the associated risk that it ends up in a tutorial series


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm interested to know if it is proprietary or if it is only available by asking NI to do it.


----------



## kb123 (Jun 13, 2014)

David, you need to understand that there are various levels of developer for Kontakt instruments. Some developers will have a close relationship with NI, influencing Kontakt's development working closely with NI. Others will have no relationship at all. Again, its not something that is going to be discussed openly on a forum.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm aware of that. I'm just interested to know if it is an NI thing or not because it's something I've not come across before.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's a NI thing.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## kevinlee87 (Jun 13, 2014)

All Legato patches from Sable strings have cog icon.

Anyway I'd better give up since I only make small instruments, haha :D 

Thanks for all the response!


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 13, 2014)

mk282 @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Adding effects can be done in the Output pane as well, so that's not a valid reason for being against locking up the patches, nor does the user "suffer" for it.


Group effects are different and per voice with many different applications that are useful. 
There is an entire world of sound design goodness in any library that is needlessly done away with by locking the patches down. It's not something that would stop me from buying a library. It is a bummer though. 

JJ


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just some last thoughts/views from me on this topic. Again, all my Kontakt instruments I have bought that I am using.

I just went through my entire Native Instruments Ultra 8 Kontakt instruments package from them and did not see any of them locked out and I have all the latest updates on my kontakt programs.

Anybody have any programs from Native Instruments themselves that have the lockout? Right now I dont see any.

So I guess it is just high end 3rd party programs that are doing this with the help from NI. Most of these programs are probably too expensive for me to get anyway.

To mk282.
When you talk about output pane, are you referring to the Output panel Icon that we click on at the top of the Kontakt program?

I still dont like the idea of locking out of the basic editor functions thinking we are going to like what they give us 100%. Scripting is an understood and should be definately locked. Maybe they are doing something unique, but if it does not have the controls I need, I will not get it. I'm sure the ones that are doing this have a suggestion box for change requests, but would they do it.

Most libraries I have bought I have usually gone in under the hood and done some very minor tweaks for my playing style for both my MIDI guitar and Keyboard should they not provide the external GUI controls to do so.

No complaints here, just my view of locking the wrench,

DT


----------



## mk282 (Jun 14, 2014)

George Duke Soul Treasures uses this kind of locking, and it's a NI library.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you mk282.

I dont think that one came with my Komplete 8 ultra package. 

take care,

DT


----------



## raidmarji (Jul 22, 2017)

I can remove it


----------



## geronimo (Jul 22, 2017)

kevinlee87 said:


> All Legato patches from Sable strings have cog icon.



Idem for Samplephonics Instrument .


----------

